# Lunch at Neice’s house today.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Antipasto on a stick and sausage bread...and he gave us a big 
hunk of sausage bread to take home.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Antipasto on a stick and sausage bread...and he gave us a big
> hunk of sausage bread to take home.
> 
> View attachment 632783
> View attachment 632784


You must have taught them how to cook! How’d they make that sandwich/sausage bread?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Starting over...here’s the recipe in this thread.








Easy sausage and pepper bread


This is very tasty and easy to make. It’s pizza dough, you can make your own or buy it in the market... I always have frozen pizza dough in the freezer. Leave it out at room temp until it’s totally warm and and soft. The easiest way to spread it is to place it on a *very lightly* olive oil...




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks tasty.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That looks wonderful, I have this saved, we will be giving this a try.

Got a question, how is pizza dough different from others? I am still learning how to cook.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jim ... A pizza dough recipe can also make two loaves of white bread just 
punch down the dough after is rises, put it into two loafs pans and do a second rise.
(The bread takes a second rise.)
Pizza dough is one rise...
If you have a food processor you can make pizza dough in 45 seconds...you pulse
it through the food processor...if it looks to dry, you add a little more water, if it looks to wet
add a little more flour. It should be nice and smooth. Just dump it out on the counter, kneed it for 30 seconds and then place in an oiled bowl, cover it with plastic until it rises about triple the size...stretch it out on a lightly oiled cookie sheet...and put on sauce, cheese, and anything else you want.
o
Here’s the recipe...
Pizza Dough.
3 cups flour
1 cup warm water - to this add 1 rounded Tablespoon yeast
and 1 tea sugar -( the sugar helps to activate the yeast)
1 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons Sugar
2 Tablespoons Olive oil
Put the flour, 2 tab of sugar and 1 teas salt in food processor, then add yeast and 2 Tab olive oil and mix.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> That looks wonderful, I have this saved, we will be giving this a try.
> 
> Got a question, how is pizza dough different from others? I am still learning how to cook.


Pizza dough would normally be made with a higher protein flour such as bread flour other things might be made with All Purpose flour or even semolina. Pizza dough will not usually have eggs, butter or milk in it. Bread dough will have those things. I'm still learning about doughs even though I've been baking bread for quite a few years, recently I bought a book by Peter Reinhard "A Bakers Apprentice". Seems to be about half text book discussing the various reasons dough is made with certain flours and handled certain ways. The rest is bread formulas. I highly recommend it. Check Amazon.

I've recently changed my pizza crusts from AP flour, water, salt, a little sugar, and oil to Bread flour or half Bread flour half semolina the remainder the same, also changed how I let it rise. That made a great difference in the handling of the dough and the taste. Bread flour and semolina providing a somewhat darker more chewy and more flavorful crust than AP flour.

I'm sure TK will be along and add to that or just tell me I'm full of it.









Dang it she beat me too it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wooley, the woman that taught me to make pizza, (the old way-by hand) also told me the same pizza recipe can make white bread as referenced above - in my post...
ty it!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes I know it can and I have done it. I said a while back that I changed the ingredients in my pizza dough, I like it better. The sfincione dough I made had eggs, milk and sugar and was made with AP flour. Tasted like white bread to me. I like a more rustic or hearth bread loaf and still working on that but getting there. The pizza dough I was making, just AP flour, water, salt, sugar, oil and yeast also made a pretty good baguette just by increasing the flour, sugar and oil. I've also reduced the amount of yeast to 1/2 to 3/4 teaspoon and use tap water rather than warm water and only allow one rising for pizza. Less yeast and a longer rise gives the yeast more time to convert the sugars in the dough and improve the taste. Works for me. YMMV

Do you have a banneton? I am expecting an Amazon delivery with one today.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Some of the best bread ever sold in this city was made with four ingredients, flour, yeast, water and salt. I sure miss that place.

My full batch pizza recipe is the same as above except I use 1/4 cup (4TBSP) of oil. It makes darn good bread and bread sticks.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

what’s a banneton?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That IS really interesting, I had no idea there was a difference. Thanks Woley for explaining that. I sure found out about bread flour the hard way two nights ago. We were out of all bread and canned biscuits so I made some from scratch. I used the bread flour to make the biscuits. Little did I know that bread flour isn't self-rising...need I say more...blame hockey pucks. I kept telling my wife, hey these things aren't rising, man was that an understatement. Live and learn.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> what’s a banneton?


Thank you I wasn't going to ask. lol


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> That IS really interesting, I had no idea there was a difference. Thanks Woley for explaining that. I sure found out about bread flour the hard way two nights ago. We were out of all bread and canned biscuits so I made some from scratch. I used the bread flour to make the biscuits. Little did I know that bread flour isn't self-rising...need I say more...blame hockey pucks. I kept telling my wife, hey these things aren't rising, man was that an understatement. Live and learn.


BigJim you must be in the part of the country that uses self-rising flour. Don't see a lot of that here.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> what’s a banneton?





BigJim said:


> Thank you I wasn't going to ask. lol
> View attachment 632805


A banneton also called a brotform or proofing basket is use to hold some doughs while the rise. Rustic breads normally have a high hydration, up to 90%. That's a pretty wet dough. The proofing basket keeps the dough shape while rising.









What’s a Proofing Basket (Banneton) & How’s It Used for Bread Baking?


Prettier loaves ahead!




www.thekitchn.com





I've got a 10" round basket due today. The are also made oval shaped.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BigJim said:


> That IS really interesting, I had no idea there was a difference. Thanks Woley for explaining that. I sure found out about bread flour the hard way two nights ago. We were out of all bread and canned biscuits so I made some from scratch. I used the bread flour to make the biscuits. Little did I know that bread flour isn't self-rising...need I say more...blame hockey pucks. I kept telling my wife, hey these things aren't rising, man was that an understatement. Live and learn.


 Don't be so hard on yourself! When I took Food Science courses in college, the Food Scientists had us take labs where the class was divided into partners. We were assigned different ways of making whatever the subject was that day. So, too much kneading, too little kneading, too much salt, too little, no yeast or leavening, too much, too hot, too cold, etc. Afterwards, we examined everyone's result presented on a counter. There was a lot of laughter! You would enjoy that class, I think and they would enjoy you. Since you like understanding what's going on, you could try a small sample of the dough, done differently. ) 
By the way, is it true that Southerners are required to describe how food makes them feel before they say how it tastes?

I think it's Passover that requires unleavened bread ( nothing to make it rise) to celebrate because they had no leavening at the time.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

What Nikki said. More often than not there's more than one way to do something and results can be slightly different. More than one way to skin a cat. 
Now as for baking powder, I don't have any and don't need it, there are substitutes. I use 2 to 1 cream of tartar to baking soda. Results are indistinguishable. I have on hand a 12 lb. bag of baking soda and a 1 lb. jar of cream of tartar. The baking soda was originally bought for cleaning use. The cream of tartar for cooking. I needed baking powder one day and had none. I knew there are substitutes but didn't know what. The inner web did.









10 Handy Substitutes for Baking Powder


Baking powder adds volume and lightens the texture of baked goods. But if you're out, don't worry — here are 10 great substitutes for baking powder.




www.healthline.com





And to substitute plain flour for self-rising.









If You Can’t Get Hold Of Self-Raising Flour, You Can Make It With Plain Flour And Baking Powder


Nigella Lawson swears by this tip.




www.delish.com




).

Have fun baking BigJim.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't think I was clear on experimenting. While making bread, you could, experimentally, take a small portion of your dough and do to it whatever peaks your curiosity. Like - why does yeast require sugar? What does kneading do? What happens if you let it keep rising, and rising?

We actually discovered that a whole wheat bread made with brown sugar ferments if left to rise and rise in the refrigerator. One of my most popular breads - Bread that tastes like beer! @Fix'n it. Great with melted sharp cheddar cheese.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well actually yeast doesn't require sugar. The yeast will on it's own convert the flour's starch to sugar and the dough will rise. Added sugar does "jump start" the yeast. If you allow the dough to keep rising the yeast will eventually consume all available food and the dough will collapse. Kneading stretches the gluten strands and strengthens the dough.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> Well actually yeast doesn't require sugar. The yeast will on it's own convert the flour's starch to sugar and the dough will rise. Added sugar does "jump start" the yeast.


Well, try a tsp of sugar in warm water vs nothing. You'll see a much easier rise.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

The warm water will kick off the yeast a little sooner. I usually use tap or room temp water. A longer rise seems to result in a sweeter dough. For my pizza dough that is, haven't done that with bread dough, yet.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wooleybooger said:


> A banneton also called a brotform or proofing basket is use to hold some doughs while the rise. Rustic breads normally have a high hydration, up to 90%. That's a pretty wet dough. The proofing basket keeps the dough shape while rising.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is just too cool, do you bake the bread in the baskets or just let it rise? 

I really do appreciate y'alls patients and fantastic information, this is really interesting. 

Wooley, I really do apologize for misspelling your name this morning, I was about half crosseyed and saw two "O" when I typed your name.

Nik, I never gave it a thought about feeling about food before tasting it but yeah, I guess we do, I get all giddy when I see good food and know I am fixin to light into it.

Once again, thank y'all for all the great information, I really had no idea about a lot of the stuff y'all are telling us about. that is just too cool.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim no worries about misspelling.
The dough is only allowed to rise in the basket. Seems the trick is turning it out of the basket. I think I posted an article about them and it tells about using them. It will be a learning experience for me.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh ok, I didn’t know what they were called. I bought them for my son-in-law whose a 
great cook and bread baker and pasta maker. He has every cooking gadget you can imagine, and a kitchen to go along with the gadgets.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wooleybooger said:


> BigJim no worries about misspelling.
> The dough is only allowed to rise in the basket. Seems the trick is turning it out of the basket. I think I posted an article about them and it tells about using them. It will be a learning experience for me.


I think I see some wooden bowls to be turned in my future. The wooden bowls would be great for that purpose...I think.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> I think I see some wooden bowls to be turned in my future. The wooden bowls would be great for that purpose...I think.


Nice to know your are a turner. Do you use the same name on a wood forum?


----------

